# Funny



## Simply_Recessive (Jul 30, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXHaCEhOiWU">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXHaCEhOiWU</a><!-- m -->

Thanks 

Jake


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 30, 2008)

hahahaha i haven't seen that scene before, GOLD.


----------



## Markie (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha! I hadn't seen that one either. That's one thing I like about Family Guy.. the way some of the scenes are repetitive like that. Love it.


----------

